# Digimon



## Toaster (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow I havn't seen this show in for ever, does it even come on any more? If it does where? I mean its been like years since I've seen it.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 17, 2009)

I was always a bit of a Digimon guy. 

Also, there's, like, 5 seasons. The fifth and third were my favorites.


----------



## Toaster (Mar 17, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> I was always a bit of a Digimon guy.
> 
> Also, there's, like, 5 seasons. The fifth and third were my favorites.



ya I know, I missed like most of 3-5, saw some of them but not all of them. thats why i want to find them


----------



## pheonix (Mar 17, 2009)

seasons 1 and 2 Are the best period. 3 was okay but anything after just sucks flabby vagina.

Also, it's on jetex (sp) at like 6 or 7 in the morning.


----------



## Patthecat (Mar 17, 2009)

i saw the start of a 6th one i have no idea what happened to it....


----------



## TOKOMON (Mar 17, 2009)

I LOVE DIGIMON

SEASON 1 :3


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Mar 17, 2009)

we only got Season 1,2 & 3 shown in the UK ... and nothing else after that


----------



## pheonix (Mar 17, 2009)

TOKOMON said:


> I LOVE DIGIMON
> 
> SEASON 1 :3



Season 1 FTW! ^__^



â–ºSparky Lucarioâ—„â„¢ said:


> we only got Season 1,2 & 3 shown in the UK ... and nothing else after that



Be happy cause everything after is pretty bad IMHO.


----------



## TOKOMON (Mar 17, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Season 1 FTW! ^__^



YES, IT HAS THE BEST DIGIMON IN IT :3


----------



## pheonix (Mar 17, 2009)

TOKOMON said:


> YES, IT HAS THE BEST DIGIMON IN IT :3



And the best storyline too.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 17, 2009)

I liked season 5's story.

Season 4 was pretty bleh, though.


----------



## TOKOMON (Mar 17, 2009)

pheonix said:


> And the best storyline too.



YA TOTALLY PRODIGIOUS \^_^/


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh, and Season 2 had one of my favorite digimon. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ksx53AHhVM&feature=related


----------



## virus (Mar 17, 2009)

Digimon gets to Sentai for me and becomes kind of dumb. Sentai being BIG ROBOT BATTLES like in power rangers or godzilla.

Season 1 is good, season 2 is eh.. season 3 watched it off and on.. stopped watching though. I like Legendz more


----------



## Xayvien Rau (Mar 18, 2009)

Digimon is more famous because of Renamon in the same respect that Star Fox is more famous for Krystal. Two female characters meant for one purpose eventually became the Furry communities spokespeople.

Good times...

~ Xayvien.


----------



## FireFoxZero (Mar 18, 2009)

I've seen all the seasons with the exception of the majority of Season five.



Xayvien Rau said:


> Digimon is more famous because of Renamon in the same respect that Star Fox is more famous for Krystal. Two female characters meant for one purpose eventually became the Furry communities spokespeople.
> 
> Good times...
> 
> ~ Xayvien.


 
True true, Renamon was an interesting character among other things. Oddly I loved Beelzemon's Blast Mode, much cooler. Renamon and Beelzemon are some of the cooler digimon I've seen so far (or really fell in love with.)


----------



## Toaster (Mar 20, 2009)

Xayvien Rau said:


> Digimon is more famous because of Renamon in the same respect that Star Fox is more famous for Krystal. Two female characters meant for one purpose eventually became the Furry communities spokespeople.
> 
> Good times...
> 
> ~ Xayvien.



I hate starfox and digimon was the only thing I got to watch growing up. Realy, I just now had to google Renamon. I don't remember that one.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 29, 2010)

Toaster said:


> ya I know, I missed like most of 3-5, saw some of them but not all of them. thats why i want to find them


 youtube has the seasons but it might be hard to get them in their english versions


----------



## Joeyyy (May 29, 2010)

all the episodes were on right when id settle down after dinner so I finished seasons 1,2,3,4 from start to finish


----------



## Browder (May 29, 2010)

Personally I don't see how anyone thought season two was any good. They wasted so many good plot lines and character directions.

Season 3 was the best.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 29, 2010)

Browder said:


> Personally I don't see how anyone thought season two was any good. They wasted so many good plot lines and character directions.
> 
> Season 3 was the best.


  seasone 2 i liked mostly for Exveemon,Flamedramon and Raidramon  season 3 i cant remember much about i liked the season with guilmon the most


----------



## Aleu (May 29, 2010)

My personal favorite is season 3. Renamon FTW. Season 0 was okay. It was a bit weird but I still enjoyed it.




DragonLover17 said:


> seasone 2 i liked mostly for Exveemon,Flamedramon and Raidramon  season 3 i cant remember much about i liked the season with guilmon the most



So you liked season 3 the most despite the fact that you can't remember that much about?


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 29, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> My personal favorite is season 3. Renamon FTW. Season 0 was okay. It was a bit weird but I still enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 k season one was digimon adventure season 2 i dont remeber the name of season 3 i think was digimon tamers season 4 i cant remember


----------



## Browder (May 29, 2010)

Here is how Season two should have gone:

They increase tension between all the characters. I loved the whole Davis vs. T.K thing. They should have kept it, and made it so those two would eventually have the whole hybrid digievolution thing. I know that Davis and Ken follow the rule of "most prominent characters get more powerups" but that shit came out of nowhere.

Along a similar vein they should have kept up Cody's hatred of Ken for the same reason. Yay for working out problems and increased character development.

The Dark Ocean bit should have been expanded on so there would be more Ken/Kari mind rape. Some of that was actually creepy.

Davis/Kari/T.K. Love triangle should have happened more and caused legitimate grief.

The digimon shoud have actual personalities and impacted the show somehow. Season 3 was good at this: when Rika and Renamon had a fight they made sure everyone knew it.

Yolei should be written out of existence and replaced with a better character.

I think that's it. I will concede that season two had some awesome small moments though.


----------



## Taralack (May 30, 2010)

There's probably some places on the net you can stream it from.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 30, 2010)

The first two seasons were always my fav.  I think ToonDisney still plays the episodes, but if you don't get that channel you can always try Youtube.  If not, then you can download all the episodes at this site.

http://www.digimonspirit.net/multimedia/episodes/


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 30, 2010)

They should have had a series with Anubismon showing up in it. :<


----------



## Nepmen (May 30, 2010)

I really enjoyed the start of that show.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

I had no idea this many faggots watched Digimon.


----------



## Taralack (May 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I had no idea this many faggots watched Digimon.



This is a furry forum, what were you expecting?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 30, 2010)

I remember when I saw the preview/series introduction/whatever for the first season on TV. I thought: "Damn that looks so cool!". Goddamn teenage years.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 30, 2010)

I once watched an episode of digimon, I want that 30 minutes of my life back!


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 30, 2010)

Why are a bunch of people in their late teens or 20's so fixated in a children's anime with no coherent plot that exists purely to sell a fuckload of merchandise? I mean, I can understand why you would look back on Batman, Animaniacs, Ninja Turtles, Freakazoid, Ren & Stimpy, Duck Tales... but Digimon? No wonder Bandai keeps making money.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Why are a bunch of people in their late teens or 20's so fixated in a children's anime with no coherent plot that exists purely to sell a fuckload of merchandise? I mean, I can understand why you would look back on Batman, Animaniacs, Ninja Turtles, Freakazoid, Ren & Stimpy, Duck Tales... but Digimon? No wonder Bandai keeps making money.


Out of all of the titles you just mentioned, only TMNT and Batman have coherent plots. The rest consist of stand-alone episodes.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Why are a bunch of people in their late teens or 20's so fixated in a children's anime with no coherent plot that exists purely to sell a fuckload of merchandise? I mean, I can understand why you would look back on Batman, Animaniacs, Ninja Turtles, Freakazoid, Ren & Stimpy, Duck Tales... but Digimon? No wonder Bandai keeps making money.


  bandai is a decent company  tho some of their games suck but they make decent shows i admit looking back now that the plots could have been so much better


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Why are a bunch of people in their late teens or 20's so fixated in a children's anime with no coherent plot that exists purely to sell a fuckload of merchandise? I mean, I can understand why you would look back on Batman, Animaniacs, Ninja Turtles, Freakazoid, Ren & Stimpy, Duck Tales... but Digimon? No wonder Bandai keeps making money.



When you compare Digimon to something like Pokemon, the story is much darker and more mature for kids.  Also, if I remember correctly, TMNT was a pretty big market whore as well.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Why are a bunch of people in their late teens or 20's so fixated in a children's anime with no coherent plot that exists purely to sell a fuckload of merchandise? I mean, I can understand why you would look back on Batman, Animaniacs, Ninja Turtles, Freakazoid, Ren & Stimpy, Duck Tales... but Digimon? No wonder Bandai keeps making money.




a) Only Batman and Ninja Turtles had any form of coherent storyline
b) Where the fuck were you during the 80s and 90s? The 80s series of TMNT was practically a 30 minute commercial for the technodrome and other sorts of stuff...and don't even get me started on how many Batman-related merchandise there was.
c) Have you ever even seen an entire series or did you just watch a few early episodes then assume the rest of the show as like that?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

Digimon are evil, they made Renamon and whatever Dragoneer is lol


----------



## Browder (May 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Digimon are evil, they made Renamon and whatever Dragoneer is lol



That's not a reason to blame digimon, that's a reason to blame furries. Again.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Digimon are evil, they made Renamon and whatever Dragoneer is lol


 from what i see of dragoneers profile pic  it looks like Dorumon


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

Browder said:


> That's not a reason to blame digimon, that's a reason to blame furries. Again.


 Well it still sucks, I can't believe I watched that when I was younger, basically the rules of battle is this...who ever has the higher lvl form wins, otherwise it's a draw and then it's the same two damn attacks over and over and over again :[


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Well it still sucks, I can't believe I watched that when I was younger, basically the rules of battle is this...who ever has the higher lvl form wins, otherwise it's a draw and then it's the same two damn attacks over and over and over again :[



It's pretty much the same thing with pokemon, and I remember trainers telling their pokemon to _dodge attacks_ in the show.


----------



## Taralack (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> from what i see of dragoneers profile pic  it looks like Dorumon



He's a Murasadramon, which is an evolution line he made up. _Do not ask how I know this._



KirbyCowFox said:


> It's pretty much the same thing with pokemon, and I remember trainers telling their pokemon to _dodge attacks_ in the show.



I heard Tail Whip actually does damage. :V


----------



## Slyck (May 31, 2010)

TOKOMON said:


> I LOVE DIGIMON
> 
> SEASON 1 :3



Really?


----------



## Browder (May 31, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> He's a Murasadramon, which is an evolution line he made up. _Do not ask how I know this._



So Tora, how do you know this?


----------



## Taralack (May 31, 2010)

Dragoneer's profile said:
			
		

> Species: Digimon (Murasadramon)


That's how.


----------



## Browder (May 31, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> That's how.



Doesn't explain how you knew he made it up.


----------



## Taralack (May 31, 2010)

Kinda obvious if you google Murasadramon.


----------



## Browder (May 31, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Kinda obvious if you google Murasadramon.



Who in their right mind would google it?


----------



## Taralack (May 31, 2010)

I did 

On the bright side, at least there was no porn.


----------



## Browder (May 31, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I did
> 
> On the bright side, at least there was no porn.



That you saw, at least.


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 31, 2010)

I hear that a lot of Digimon lovers like the movie summer wars a lot.
http://www.gogoanime.com/summer-wars

To be honest, I liked this movie a lot.
I've watched it 9 times and torrented a 720p HD version.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 31, 2010)

Browder said:


> Who in their right mind would google it?





What about Wikifur? Last I checked, it named Dragoneer's  fursonae as both Preyfar and Murasadramon. No googling required,


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 31, 2010)

I dunno which season it is, but I lvoe Digimon Data Squad.  Or Digimon savers as it's known in the States.  Marcus Damon is the pwnage XD


----------



## Taralack (May 31, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I dunno which season it is, but I lvoe Digimon Data Squad.  Or Digimon savers as it's known in the States.  Marcus Damon is the pwnage XD



Savers is season 5, and was called as such in Japan, not America. 

Ugh, get out with your dub names. /_\


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 31, 2010)

Psst...some people prefer the dub names, especially when they see that version first .


I still loved how they did the dub, at least that part where Marcus/Masaru calls Touma/Thomas "Nerdstein" instead of some name pun that 99.9999% of english-speaking audiences wouldn't know.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 1, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> It's pretty much the same thing with pokemon, and I remember trainers telling their pokemon to _dodge attacks_ in the show.


 
Yea I found that stupid but at least they had more than 2 attacks to choose from :V


----------

